# Kensington Cat Club Show 28 july



## caroline jamalaca (Jul 29, 2012)

Did anyone attend this show? Love to hear your views!


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I attended and found it a little disorganised. People were complaining about missing ribbons, asking why the catalogue would say one thing and and being told something differernt. If you asked a show organiser a question you were passed off.


----------



## caroline jamalaca (Jul 29, 2012)

They have told me we will receive the missing ribbons, If they haven't come in a fortnight I will phone!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Didn't attend after being spoken to like a piece of poo by Show Manager last year and watching her treat exhibitors with utter contempt


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Soupie, we were one of the exhibitors who was not treated very well last year, with our boy winning BIS Pet Pedigree, which was never announced and it was only after the show manager had closed the show the BIS judge insisted that our cats were put in the BIS pens and pics taken, Pedigree cats were treated ok, however, Non Ped and Pet Pedigree were treated like 2nd class citizens, it was awful as there were two BIS pens for them. Hence we chose not to do the show this year, shame really as they would have had our 3 cats entries which I am sure would have helped a bit with their entries and also our pet ped could have been entered in the other show too as it was a double show.

The show manager had no respect I am affraid to say for the exhibitors especially in the household pet section. I have been showing 11 years and never been treated so badly and never had a bad word to say about a show manager but did feel we were treated unfairly. Being on a show committee myself you are always courtious to your exhibitors no matter how your day is going or how busy you are. 

I see there was no ragdolls at all at the Kensington, which is very rare to see.

Christine


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thankfully most show managers are great and do a fantastic job on show day and anyone who knows anything about cat shows will know its a bloody hard days work, But i think if i was spoken to in a horrible way i think i would write a letter to the GCCF explaining how you were treated, at the end of the day it costs exhibitors a lot of money to enter these shows and apart from showing off all of our gorgeous cats pets or ped its supposed to be a fun day well its not going to be fun to come away dissapointed. These show managers have to conform to GCCF rules and if they dont your quite within your right to complain to the GCCF.......best wishes........Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the only problem with complaining to the gccf... is the cost


----------



## caroline jamalaca (Jul 29, 2012)

draculita said:


> I attended and found it a little disorganised. People were complaining about missing ribbons, asking why the catalogue would say one thing and and being told something differernt. If you asked a show organiser a question you were passed off.


I received my ribbons today!


----------



## redfeet (Sep 16, 2012)

caroline jamalaca said:


> Did anyone attend this show? Love to hear your views!


shambles and very rude ! think the show manager should be replaced and someone mre polite and helpful put in place


----------



## redfeet (Sep 16, 2012)

caroline jamalaca said:


> They have told me we will receive the missing ribbons, If they haven't come in a fortnight I will phone!


still no sign of mine and show manager says tough is my problem.What a bad image for the cat worldd and the hard working team at the show.I would seriously think about replacing them asap.


----------



## redfeet (Sep 16, 2012)

raggs said:


> Thankfully most show managers are great and do a fantastic job on show day and anyone who knows anything about cat shows will know its a bloody hard days work, But i think if i was spoken to in a horrible way i think i would write a letter to the GCCF explaining how you were treated, at the end of the day it costs exhibitors a lot of money to enter these shows and apart from showing off all of our gorgeous cats pets or ped its supposed to be a fun day well its not going to be fun to come away dissapointed. These show managers have to conform to GCCF rules and if they dont your quite within your right to complain to the GCCF.......best wishes........Chris


tried to complain but seems hhp have no rights in the showworld and nothing can be done at present dispite paying the same fees.


----------

